# Transfer supplies help



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I did my first transfer on copy paper , took a lot of time finding the right flash time and press time but worked . (Pressing Hats) Now I would like to find the correct paper for screening my image to, I have looked but missing them Help please I don't need a lot yet only a few to experiment with also some of the powder adheasive . I just can't find it on any of the suppliers on the left side 
Thanks Larry


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Printing Plastisol Transfers

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t7254.html


----------

